# Ed Heinemann's 'underwater jet'



## Graeme (Sep 6, 2007)

Ed Heinemann discusses his 1952 submarine based jet attack (Model 640) aircraft in his foreword for Terry C Treadwell's book, 'Submarines with Wings' of 1985.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 6, 2007)

very cool... Heinemann was (is) brilliant.

reminds me of this:


----------



## Graeme (Sep 6, 2007)

Prior to the Seadart Convair toyed with the Skate which was designed for use with submarine tenders.





This illustrates three different designs (Model 640 is No.1) that could be modified to fit into the existing Regulus missile hanger.
Note that Heinemann's 'light' design doesn't require a steep ramp launch.


----------

